# MRV & VOD Install - How To Get Best Price?



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been a DTV customer for at least the last 15 years with a 6 month break due to a move to another state, been a steady customer for the last 3 years. We have two HD DVR's and two HD receivers now and would like to get MRV and VOD services. 

Can anyone comment on what we should expect to pay for the install and if there is a preferred approach and phone number to use that might produce the best results (lowest install price)?

Thank you.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

tenn_ said:


> I've been a DTV customer for at least the last 15 years with a 6 month break due to a move to another state, been a steady customer for the last 3 years. We have two HD DVR's and two HD receivers now and would like to get MRV and VOD services.
> 
> Can anyone comment on what we should expect to pay for the install and if there is a preferred approach and phone number to use that might produce the best results (lowest install price)?
> 
> Thank you.


The only thing you can do is call up and see what they offer you. You might be able to haggle a little bit, but if you don't like what you get there's not much you can do. You can try CSR roulette, but that hasn't really worked much lately.

The standard price for the Whole Home Upgrade is $199, which includes swapping out the dish and installing and DECAs and the CCK for Internet connectivity. Some people have also been charged an additional $49 for the truck roll. While some people have gotten the upgrade for free, most pay at least something. The typical amounts of the discounted cost would normally be $49, $99, or $149.

- Merg


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

As an alternative, if you are interested at all in the HR34, you would probably get a great deal on the MRV/VOD install because it is necessary for the HR34.


----------



## dh650 (Jun 4, 2007)

D* gave me the Whole Home Upgrade for only the $49 truck roll fee, and I just had it done today. After receiving the initial quote from the customer service rep yesterday, I nicely asked if I could get a better deal since I'm a long time loyal customer, and they came back with a very fair offer.

I'm still working on having them send me the wireless CCK, which they forgot, but otherwise everything went well with the upgrade and now both of my HD-DVRs are playing nice with each other.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> As an alternative, if you are interested at all in the HR34, you would probably get a great deal on the MRV/VOD install because it is necessary for the HR34.


MRV is not required/necessary with the HR34. The HR34 will guarantee you a SWM install though.

- Merg


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

The Merg said:


> MRV is not required/necessary with the HR34. The HR34 will guarantee you a SWM install though.
> 
> - Merg


Anytime you add a DECA(HR34) to a SWM there are certain requirements to keep everything stable, the end result is MRV Ready.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The Merg said:


> MRV is not required/necessary with the HR34. The HR34 will guarantee you a SWM install though.
> 
> - Merg


Just to clarify what I think you meant is:

HR34 doesn't require MRV/CCK, but you have to have a SWM installed. Without a SWM you would have to order WHDVR or a CCK in order to get the SWM installed with the HR34.



samrs said:


> Anytime you add a DECA(HR34) to a SWM there are certain requirements to keep everything stable, the end result is MRV Ready.


You could use a BS filter to the HR34 (or 24 series) and not install the other equipment so MRV Ready is not always true either.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> You could use a BS filter to the HR34 (or 24 series) and not install the other equipment so MRV Ready is not always true either.


Since the 24 has an internal DECA, "and" is deactivated with ethernet, the BSF shouldn't be needed.
As for the HR34, it might be a better option instead of a BSF, since the DECA is always active, to use a diplexer to split the DECA signal out and then terminated the port of the diplexer. This would send the signal into a load, which would be better than back to the internal DECA, without any attenuation. "IMO"


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> Just to clarify what I think you meant is:
> 
> HR34 doesn't require MRV/CCK, but you have to have a SWM installed. Without a SWM you would have to order WHDVR or a CCK in order to get the SWM installed with the HR34.
> 
> You could use a BS filter to the HR34 (or 24 series) and not install the other equipment so MRV Ready is not always true either.


Anytime you want to ride along your welcome, you can operate my handheld.
We will start by reviewing all the videos.
MRV Ready is always true.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

samrs said:


> Anytime you want to...
> We will start by reviewing all the videos.


You mean to find the errors? :lol:


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> You mean to find the errors? :lol:


I sort of doubt you will find any errors cuz. You might see some things that you know are not entirely true. DirecTv does have some standards.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

samrs said:


> I sort of doubt you will find any errors cuz. You might see some things that you know are not entirely true. DirecTv does have some standards.


So I gather you're suggesting:
There is a right way of doing things.
There is a wrong way of doing things,
And then there is the DirecTV way of doing things. !rolling


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"samrs" said:


> Anytime you add a DECA(HR34) to a SWM there are certain requirements to keep everything stable, the end result is MRV Ready.


What I was saying is that just because you have the HR34 installed it does not mean that you need to have MRV turned on for your account.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Shades228" said:


> Just to clarify what I think you meant is:
> 
> HR34 doesn't require MRV/CCK, but you have to have a SWM installed. Without a SWM you would have to order WHDVR or a CCK in order to get the SWM installed with the HR34.
> 
> You could use a BS filter to the HR34 (or 24 series) and not install the other equipment so MRV Ready is not always true either.


I was more referring to the fact that if you have a legacy setup and order a HR34, that will get you upgraded to a SWM install even if you don't want to have MRV enabled on your account.

- Merg


----------

